# Home/Homepage



## Carmen la nita

Hello!

Just having a doubt with regards to the translation into Dutch of Homepage. (For a website) Shall I just leave it in English or shall I say _Thuis_? 

Does it sound natural?

Dank

Carmen


----------



## Suehil

You could leave 'Home', but most often you will see 'thuispagina'.


----------



## Carmen la nita

Dank ))))))))


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Thuispagina is only used on sites that want to be purist in their language. Homepage is the most commonly used term.


----------



## Lopes

I believe the correct and most common word is Startpagina. 
I've never heard of thuispagina..


----------



## Qittat Ulthar

Startpagina is usually used for pages which link to lots of sites on a specific topic, not the same as a homepage.


----------



## sanne78

Ik heb voornamelijk "*home*" gezien en soms ook "*welkom",* om aan te geven waar je moet klikken om op de "eerste" pagina van een website te komen.


----------



## Lopes

I think I've mixed some things up, I thought homepage was referring to the first page you see when you start your internet browser, but I realise that's not it (but startpagina is.. )


----------



## Hitchhiker

When I visit Dutch websites I often see, "thuisblad". Is this wrong or out of date? Maybe they are just trying to be too Dutch but it seems pretty common. I know computer and internet terms have changed in a fairly short time.


----------



## lichterflug

Thuisblad sounds really childish.."Startpagina" is the way to go.


----------



## Joannes

Hitchhiker said:


> When I visit Dutch websites I often see, "thuisblad". Is this wrong or out of date?


Very purist.

(And maybe Afrikaans, but I'm not sure.)


----------



## Hitchhiker

Joannes said:


> Very purist.
> 
> (And maybe Afrikaans, but I'm not sure.)



Afrikaans is without the h.


----------

